

What If Google Is Actually *Weak* In Search?  - ASquare
http://www.businessinsider.com/what-if-google-is-actually-weak-in-search-2014-4?source=HackerNews&referrer=Anuj+Adhiya

======
sharemywin
I'm confused. if project loon is going bring internet to the 2/3 rds of the
world that can't afford to access the internet. how are they going to afford
to pay for stuff on ads they click?

